# I'm getting back into tiels!



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey everyone!!! How are you all? 

I have REALLY been missing my tiels (and pets for that matter), so I was browsing around online for some sort of bird or pet to buy. I had to rehome my birds (Maya and Memphis) as I came to school, but residence is not all hyped that great like it is hyped up to be, so I am moving out and getting a place with my friends 
So after a few days of searching, I found a gentlemen selling a 2.5 year old proven pair with cage for a great price, so Im going to buy them :clap









that is the pair with the cage they come with ^









that is the wf (split to cinnamon and pearl) cock ^









that is the lutino (split pied and whiteface) hen ^

They have bred once before, 4 eggs, all hatched into gorgeous babies. The breeder remembers whiteface cinnamons split to pied, and whiteface pearl pied babies.
They are both decently tame, and look super cute! I got the ok with my future landlord (I dont live there yet) and will be moving into the house and buying the tiels early January (around the 4th). Im SOOOOOOOOO EXCTED! 

Kirby


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Waiting that long would kill me!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah, it already feels like its been too long and it's only been 3 days!  lol

But Im willing to wait, they are worth it to me 

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

ps - official countdown is 60 days  but whos counting?!?! haha!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

That's great that you're moving and will be able to have 'tiels, they're a beautiful pair, and I'm sure the wait will be well worth it!  Congrats Kirby.

PS: You must be so excited to be able to have 'tiels again, I mean who wouldn't?


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Congartulations!!
There gorgeous!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Congrats!  They're gorgeous!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! Im happy you guys like them 

Not having pets is really weird for me, I do not like it at all. Well... I guess I should say I didnt like it. As I bought a bunny and snuck him into residence  TONS of people are/have snuck in smaller pets, and the worst that can happen is they find them, and make you rehome them within 2 weeks...
But now I can get tiels and not have to hide Boomer, my bunny! 

59 days guys  haha

Kirby


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh I am so happy for you! Congrats. They are beautiful! I can't imagine living without animals. That would drive me insane.


----------



## ally with fids (Aug 28, 2007)

you should hope u dont end up with the issues we have with our bunny or you will be caught with the bunny fast. cookie stinks, not matter what we do he just stinks. he's been neutered and the works.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks  and yes it does suck 

Boomer will be getting neutered, and so far ive had him 6 weeks and he's nothing but perfect, healthy, and happy! He is litter box trained 100% (poo and pee), comes when called, and ADORES people. He loves to lick them for hours, never bites, and falls asleep on you when you are holding him *melt*

Kirby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats great kirby we do expect more pics


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Trust me, there will be no shortage when they arrive 

ps- I was going to ge that pair of wf pieds you got! But I had to bail out, becuase my landlord said no at the time  You got a great deal! 

Kirby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awwwwww well when they do mate and have chicks i,ll let you no and you can buy one if you want or 2


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Ok! That sounds good! 

Or, if you also want new 'blood', we could swap a baby or two! This pair is going to give me quite nice babies, with tons of splits... Males will be split whiteface, lutino, pied, and possibly pearl and cinnamon). Then girls are going to be gorgeous visual coloiurs (wf cin pearl pied, wf cinny, e.t.c) split whiteface and pied 

Kirby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

now that sounds like a better idea


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Yay! I thought so 

What coloured babies are you expecting? I remember the male is split lutino, becuase they gave her wf lutinos... but what else?

Also, when are you going to be breeding them?

Kirby


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You guys just had to be way over on the opposite coast from me. I just had hatch two babies so far from a WF Pearl male and a Cinnamon WF Pied hen. Too bad I can't get in on this baby exchange!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here are the pics of the 2 








female








male


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Whoa, that sounds like a nice pair sweetrsue! I wish you could get in on it too! 

allen, they are gorgeous! *sigh*
What colour is the male though? In the pics she sent me, he looked like a wf heavy pied lol. Is he a dilute cinny (if theres such thing)?

Oh my goodness! Im sooo excited to get tiels again. I work at a good pet shop here, and Ive been playing with the wf lutino babies we just got in, and have been handfeeding two whiteface split peid babies for the past 6 weeks. They are almost weaned now, and Im going to be sad to see them go  I hope we get new babies in!

Kirby


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

if there is that is what i would call him she is a heavy pied

i was told that they are a albino and a saddle back but there is no such thing as albino and saddle back


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

I have heard the term saddle back before but it isn't commonly used. It refers to the pattern of the pied. The marking looks as if the animal were wearing a saddle. And your "albino" is probably a whiteface CINNAMON lutino. Cinnamon and lutino appear together quite frequently and the cinnamon sort of shows through the whiteface gene. I was going to breed my emerald hen to my pearl pied boy Dallas, but then I realized that he carried cinnamon and I would end up with babies split emerald and cinnamon. In future breedings I would end up with emerald cinnamon girls. I'm not sure what that would look like but to me it defeats the purpose.


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok I lied that bird appears to have dark eyes. Now I'm confused.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

what was the name of the person that you were going to get them from


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

There is such a thing as a saddle back. It's what they call they pattern of the markings. The term would be saddle back pied. Albino is what most people call Lutino Whiteface (you know that). It's not that there is no such thing it's just improperly named by most people.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

and a whiteface lutino can have dark eyes...it will be called a clear pied
Mikey


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok true but this one can't be a clear whiteface pied. If it were clear it wouldn't have any markings but this one does that's what we've been debating about.

But Allen didn't you say somewhere that he had redish eyes you just had a hard time getting the picture to show it?


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

yes that is true


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

So to restate what your breeder told you already, WF cinnamon lutino. Sorry it was driving me bonkers.

Hey I had the coolest thing happen. Yesterday I candled the "orphan" egg I was talking about in another thread, and I could actually SEE the little heart beating right through the shell!!! It was amazing. And my husband timed while I counted did you know at that stage of development the heartrate is 170 beats per minute? I have a cool pic if you want to see it.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

we all would love to see it


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope you guys can make this out. Tiny J shape at the spot in the middle where the veins cross is baby. Tiny darker blob inside that is the heart. You may need a fairly large computer screen to see the heart.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That's a good picture! Good example of a fertile egg.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I love that photo, it's amazing.. wow.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart* (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow that is so cool!!


----------

